# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Software para evaluacion de proyectos

## manolo40pe

saludosssssTemas similares: CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012. Artículo: Evaluación de permisos para ingreso de transgénicos demorará hasta tres años, afirma Minag Artículo: Presentan Software Para Monitorear Conflictos Hídricos Artículo: Empresas de Brasil interesadas en implementar sistemas de software para agronegocios en Perú Diseño, elaboración y evaluación de un envase activo para extender la vida del anaquel del melón cataloupe (cucumis melo var. Reticulatis)"

----------

